# Possible Surprise Pregnancy



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They can palate to determine if she is. Mares that aren't getting what they need diet wise can be ribby with huge belly's and not pregnant even though they may look like they are carrying twins. They all have a range of needs. All of mine eat the same except one that I have to feed a protein supplement to keep the hay belly down and muscles covering the top line. When all that weight is gone and she has a good line then there is no pull down that makes her rib show. If I fed her the same as the other girls she looks perpetually preggo. Most movement is gas and waste moving through. It is surprising how much it looks like it should be a baby but if that were the case all my geldings would be pregnant too.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> They can palate to determine if she is. Mares that aren't getting what they need diet wise can be ribby with huge belly's and not pregnant even though they may look like they are carrying twins. They all have a range of needs. All of mine eat the same except one that I have to feed a protein supplement to keep the hay belly down and muscles covering the top line. When all that weight is gone and she has a good line then there is no pull down that makes her rib show. If I fed her the same as the other girls she looks perpetually preggo. Most movement is gas and waste moving through. It is surprising how much it looks like it should be a baby but if that were the case all my geldings would be pregnant too.


She's not ribby at all, her hip bones are protruding. Her belly has grown, and I attributed that to hay belly, which it may very well be. I will try to upload a full body photo of her.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok some more photos. She’s chewing At her side and wanting extra attention


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She is a fluffy thing isn't she! Such a cutie.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

And milkies!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh gosh she's adorable. Look at that pattern <33333 If she has a baby I bet it'll be adorable and I will be obsessively waiting all day every day for fresh pictures of it


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She does appear pregnant doesn't she? 

How exciting! Please post pictures of the new foal on here (if one arrives) :smile:

If she/he comes on Thanksgiving could have a theme name; Turkey, Dressing, Cranberry, or how about Pumpkin? 

inkunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I just found out about a baby surprise. The vet palpated her and thought she felt something, so she did the ultra sound as well and I got to see baby in there. 

Side note: that pony is cute as heck!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

therhondamarie said:


> I just found out about a baby surprise. The vet palpated her and thought she felt something, so she did the ultra sound as well and I got to see baby in there.
> 
> Side note: that pony is cute as heck!


Oh wow! Which one of yours is pregnant? Congrats!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

AnitaAnne said:


> She does appear pregnant doesn't she?
> 
> How exciting! Please post pictures of the new foal on here (if one arrives) <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


This sounds so cheesy but when I was a preteen my favorite book series was about a horse called Misty. Misty eventually had a foal names Twilight. So I think I’d like to name her baby Twilight lol


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Oh gosh she's adorable. Look at that pattern <33333 If she has a baby I bet it'll be adorable and I will be obsessively waiting all day every day for fresh pictures of it <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />


She also has such a sweet disposition, we just love her!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Her bag appeared bigger today and her privates looser. She also did not want me going anywhere near her!


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

That's so exciting! Do you have everything set up yet? I remember waiting for my horse to be born... Super thrilling. I even did a pH test on mom's milk to see the changes happening to better predict when she was going to give birth.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Queenofsomethinghopefully said:


> That's so exciting! Do you have everything set up yet? I remember waiting for my horse to be born... Super thrilling. I even did a pH test on mom's milk to see the changes happening to better predict when she was going to give birth.


 @Queenofsomethinghopefully we only found out for sure yesterday that she is pregnant. I have nothing! I was not expecting this. My farrier said we would get everything together, and I am going to speak with the vet today, but i have ZERO foaling experience.


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

That's scary/exciting! But I'm sure the vet will let you know all the necessary information and protocol. Most foaling and birthing in general is just common sense and beyond that you should call the vet rather than do anything yourself anyways. Do you have any friends who have experience with foaling who could stay with you for a couple days for additional support?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

WildestDandelion said:


> This sounds so cheesy but when I was a preteen my favorite book series was about a horse called Misty. Misty eventually had a foal names Twilight. So I think I’d like to name her baby Twilight lol


Misty's Twilight! I remember having that book on my shelf!

I can't wait to follow for the foal...seems like there have been a whole lot less foal posts on here lately compared to years ago when I joined.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

ClearDonkey said:


> Misty's Twilight! I remember having that book on my shelf!
> 
> I can't wait to follow for the foal...seems like there have been a whole lot less foal posts on here lately compared to years ago when I joined.


ClearDonkey yes!!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Queenofsomethinghopefully said:


> That's scary/exciting! But I'm sure the vet will let you know all the necessary information and protocol. Most foaling and birthing in general is just common sense and beyond that you should call the vet rather than do anything yourself anyways. Do you have any friends who have experience with foaling who could stay with you for a couple days for additional support?


Yes my farrier is on call! She's not far away and she's experienced in breeding.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

If anyone has any post birth foal handling tips, I'd greatly appreciate it. Of course I will do my research but i just have no clue how to raise a foal. Both in terms of feed for the mom and getting him or her used to people etc. We won't be able to keep it, so I need to get a great start on it being handled.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have the vet palpate her, it's the only way to know for sure, though she certainly looks like she could be in foal.


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

Awesome! I'm glad to hear that


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Have the vet palpate her, it's the only way to know for sure, though she certainly looks like she could be in foal.


 @Dreamcatcher Arabians we will definitely be doing a thorough exam today. I will be SHOCKED if he thinks she's not pregnant.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm never convinced until the vet says they're in foal. LOL! Sneaky mares.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm never convinced until the vet says they're in foal. LOL! Sneaky mares.


My husband would be so happy if she's not haha


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So the vet was able to make it out and palpate to confirm yesterday? Did he give you a timeline based on size?

Wishing a safe delivery.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> So the vet was able to make it out and palpate to confirm yesterday? Did he give you a timeline based on size?
> 
> Wishing a safe delivery.


She is too small to palpate. He thinks she is pregnant and said to get ready, but could not 100% diagnose


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

WildestDandelion said:


> Oh wow! Which one of yours is pregnant? Congrats!


the one we bought for the kiddo to ride! she's cute. A 14.2 (ish) buckskin mare. Her coloring is very pretty. My barn owner believes her to be part arabian. 

Also I remember those Misty books! I actually asked for the box set for Christmas this year!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The urine tests can be ordered online. As the general concensus is she is late enough to show then the test for estrogen would be reliable unless she is older or imminently due. Best is to get two and follow directions for length of time between tests. Weefoal Checker 120 or P-test (equine) are easy to use.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> The urine tests can be ordered online. As the general concensus is she is late enough to show then the test for estrogen would be reliable unless she is older or imminently due. Best is to get two and follow directions for length of time between tests. Weefoal Checker 120 or P-test (equine) are easy to use.


I wondered if she was too far along to test. I've been looking at the Weefoal. I may order those this weekend for some additional peace of mind.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WildestDandelion said:


> I wondered if she was too far along to test. I've been looking at the Weefoal. I may order those this weekend for some additional peace of mind.


Don't waste your money on those pee tests. They're notoriously unreliable. At this point, I'd start watching her teats and overall body condition to see when she might be close to foaling. She does not look close in those pics.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Have you ever used the tests? I'm curious. I have and have had them be really reliable. They work when the directions are followed and under certain conditions they can return false results but the directions for both are clear about how they work and why they might. When you are not sure they recommend a follow up test. It won't give you a due date but will give a yes or no that you need to interpret with your situation in mind.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That little lady is just the cutest little round fuzzball!

Maybe someone has asked this but is there any way to find out what she may have possibly bred with?


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dustbunny said:


> That little lady is just the cutest little round fuzzball!
> 
> Maybe someone has asked this but is there any way to find out what she may have possibly bred with?


 @Dustbunny We bought both of our horses from the same lady. She is a horse trader, a reputable one in our area. Sometimes she has info on her horses, sometimes not. I did text her about Misty but never heard back. I may text again, saying I am not upset or anything, but would like to know if there is any info available.

Normally if she has an inkling the mares may be bred, she lists that in her postings. So I don't think she was trying to trick us or anything.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> Have you ever used the tests? I'm curious. I have and have had them be really reliable. They work when the directions are followed and under certain conditions they can return false results but the directions for both are clear about how they work and why they might. When you are not sure they recommend a follow up test. It won't give you a due date but will give a yes or no that you need to interpret with your situation in mind.


I ordered several some years ago. Ended up having the mares confirmed in foal before using them. Vet used them and we got false negatives. Vet told me they were a waste of time, wrongs as often as right. So I've never used them again.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> QtrBel said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever used the tests? I'm curious. I have and have had them be really reliable. They work when the directions are followed and under certain conditions they can return false results but the directions for both are clear about how they work and why they might. When you are not sure they recommend a follow up test. It won't give you a due date but will give a yes or no that you need to interpret with your situation in mind.
> ...


Farrier checked her tonight. She’s very experienced and has delivered over 20 foals. She thinks baby will come sooner rather than later based on how loose her rear and the muscles around her tail are now. I think I’ll save my money and just wait.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WildestDandelion said:


> based on how loose her rear and the muscles around her tail are now.


That right there is the way I would be checking, if I was there in person. If she's really loose in her tail head, and if you notice she can't lift her tail because the muscles are so lax, is one of the signs that she will foal. If the mare is a maiden, her teats may not get real full until after she foals. Do you have a barn for her to foal in? Or another place where she can push her backside against a wall? Pregnant mares getting close to delivery frequently do that too, to try and release some of the pressure.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> WildestDandelion said:
> 
> 
> > based on how loose her rear and the muscles around her tail are now.
> ...


We do have one stall. I’m keeping a close eye on her to try to determine when we need to start putting her up at night.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I ordered several some years ago. Ended up having the mares confirmed in foal before using them. Vet used them and we got false negatives. Vet told me they were a waste of time, wrongs as often as right. So I've never used them again.





There were at one time two types of urine based tests on the market. One intended for early pregnancy and one for later. They each measure a different hormone. The later one measures estrone sulfate and earlier tests of this type recommended them for as early as 90 days but in order to prevent false positives they tested for higher levels that in most mares weren't present until after 120 days. The other specifically for early tests gave a range of 38 to 45 days for earliest use and not to be used after 90 days were taken off the market I suspect because they were meant to be used with follow up testing as they were meant to confirm based on hormones the endometrial cups produced. If your mare slipped and the cups had not regressed then the results were considered false positives. They weren't - the mares were pregnant. Key word being were. The breeding took but the foal was lost prior to the next testing window and hormone. If the mares were not rechecked using a different method or test to confirm at that later point you had owners waiting in vain for a baby that was lost early on.



Newer ES based tests recommend waiting until 120 days or using a test that has a graduated level indicator and retesting if unsure of results or if you do not know the date then they recommend repeat testing 10 days after the first if positive to avoid ensure you did not catch a heat cycle and if negative then repeat testing at 30 days. They will give you a false negative if your mare is within roughly three days of foaling as the ES level plummets directly before or if you have not waited long enough or if your mare has cystic ovarian disease. They are good for the anxious owner that had a mare checked in foal and want to just confirm she still is carrying. P-Test has tests for $5 a piece and so if your(G) mare is accommodating and you don't know when bred you could test multiple times with out being out much at all. Best would be to get the vet out but say you bought a mare that did not look pregnant and no test to confirm was done at PPE or purchase then 120 days later you have a mare big as a house you are looking at two tests to confirm as long as you know there was no exposure after you brought her home. With that said best is still to get the vet out but sometimes here unless you haul in or it is an emergency you could have a longer than ten day wait.


As for foaling if you expect there could be issues then keeping them up at night where they are easy to check on can be an advantage but mares do well in a safe outdoor location. Minis seem to have more issues than ponies or larger mares. Mine are left out to foal. Even if I had the facilities they would be left out or perhaps given a choice by having a stall open into a larger area. Some mares won't foal in a stall and will wait until they are out.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

She’s a mini and we don’t know if she’s a maiden or not. Vet suggested we stall her, especially because we haven’t had her long and she doesn’t always let us near her. Especially now that we’ve been checking her a lot, she’s gotten real flighty.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Be firm, fair & consistent about making her allow you to catch and handle her. I would stall her and start going in 3,4,5 times a day to put on her halter, groom and pet her. Find her "scritchy" spots and work those things. Scratch her on a favorite spot until she makes what I call "parrot face" then end the session with her wanting more. It won't take long for her to come around and pretty soon you'll be able to handle anywhere on her and she won't move. I say to do it now because if she foals and hasn't dialed in her relationship to you, you'll play Merry H*ll trying to handle the foal without a total Tiger of a mare running you off. I don't tolerate the mare not allowing my to handle the foal. I will tie her up so she can't interfere and I'll handle the baby where she can see it (never take a fairly new foal out of mom's line of sight, she will FREAK). I handle mom & baby several times/day so that baby is easy to catch. Find baby's scritchy spot too and use that to gain the upper hand.

Here's a horse doing the parrot lip:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

any news?


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

No change! Vet may be right, may be another few months. Or maybe she's just one of those mares that looks pregnant all the time. We will have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Be firm, fair & consistent about making her allow you to catch and handle her.


Meant to reply to this -

she's very easy to catch and handle etc. She's very in your pocket and meets us at the gate. She only gets in a huff when we try to touch her teets. She lets us do it, but she does stomp her foot. Not ideal, I know - will continue working on this.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, now I'm getting confused (doesn't take much).

Does the vet think she is pg, might be pg, eeeeh, will have to wait a few months? I'm just waiting for adorable baby photos!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dustbunny said:


> Okay, now I'm getting confused (doesn't take much).
> 
> Does the vet think she is pg, might be pg, eeeeh, will have to wait a few months? I'm just waiting for adorable baby photos!


He THINKS she is pregnant, and will deliver WITHIN 1-2 months if she is. If she hasn't delivered by then, she's not :rofl: Very annoying situation!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Then you are within the time to use an estrogen based urine test. Why did he not pull a blood sample?


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> Then you are within the time to use an estrogen based urine test. Why did he not pull a blood sample?


They said they do not do blood or urine pregnancy tests.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

WildestDandelion said:


> He THINKS she is pregnant, and will deliver WITHIN 1-2 months if she is. If she hasn't delivered by then, she's not :rofl: Very annoying situation!!


So, that's a solid MAYBE! :mylittlepony:


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Dustbunny said:


> So, that's a solid MAYBE! :mylittlepony:


It's absolutely maddening... can't let the kids ride her for now. Don't want to spend the money on a pregnancy test right now as we are dealing with issues with our gelding. So just waiting.


----------



## Queenofsomethinghopefully (Aug 31, 2018)

Sounds stressful! Another suggestion that you might find helpful is to log what your mare is like behaviourally and physically, if she is getting grumpier, looser around her hips, sensitive, going off of her feed, weird poops, etc... Pictures are a godsend. That's what helped me pin down exactly when my mare was going to foal since sometimes you don't necessarily remember exactly how they were a week or two ago. You don't need to stress about logging in something every single day but whenever you can. 

Hoping all goes well!


----------

